# stick insects as a feeder



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

just wondering, would Indian stick insects be ok as part of the diet for a bearded
dragon.
its just that i have a large group of them say 300 and i thought it would be a good way to control numbers and a nice treat for my beardie


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe stick insects are poisonous? 

I know the general kind we have (which feed on privets) are.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

is it not the privet that makes them toxic
what kind do you call the general ones 
i have indian stick insects and i used to feed them to my hamsters with no ill affect so ?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

123dragon said:


> is it not the privet that makes them toxic
> what kind do you call the general ones
> i have indian stick insects and i used to feed them to my hamsters with no ill affect so ?


It could be, maybe people in the insect section know more?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldnt imagine they would be very high in nutritional content either...


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

They are not poisonous to lizards. But I think privet is. That is the problem. I would keep a small group of them on bramble for a few days, then they should be ok to use as part of a mixed diet.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> I wouldnt imagine they would be very high in nutritional content either...


Why is that ?


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

123dragon said:


> is it not the privet that makes them toxic
> what kind do you call the general ones
> i have indian stick insects and *i used to feed them to my hamsters with no ill affect so* ?


 
:lol2: haha asif what a strange meal for a hamster. im not 100% sure but i did once feed my pink winged stick insect to my mates beardie and it was fine, it really liked it actually. i fed them on bramble leaves so dont know if this effects anything


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Why is that ?


 
Havent exactly got alot of 'meat' on them, I imagine alot would be needed also to fill an animal.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Being nutritious is not the same as not having much weight on them. The contents could be very good. Anyway stickies are around 3 inches long. If you imagined that folded up, that would be a pretty big cricket.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

PESKY said:


> :lol2: haha asif what a strange meal for a hamster. im not 100% sure but i did once feed my pink winged stick insect to my mates beardie and it was fine, it really liked it actually. i fed them on bramble leaves so dont know if this effects anything


hamsters love to eat protein items such as crickets mealworms anything non-toxic realy they love them as it is a part of their wild diet


----------

